# New outside spigot from Moen



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I've been thinking about adding hot and cold for outside use at my house but was unsure of exactly what I wanted to do. Was watching the Today Show this morning and saw this new gizmo from Moen. Looks like it is my answer.
They have no picture available yet, but if you go back a page or two, there is a small photo. What'ya think?
http://www.moen.com/browsecatalog/productcatalog/product_information.cfm?skurefno=228587


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

You got me excited because I have been searching for a nice solution for a hot and cold exterior faucet. I followed your link but the only thing I found was a single freeze resistant faucet bib.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Funny, that linked worked when I made the post, as I tried it, but didn't work just now...page expired. Anyway, you can navigate to "ootdoor" products and there it is listed. 
I'll try posting the link again...
http://www.moen.com/browsecatalog/productcatalog/product_information.cfm?skurefno=228587


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Other than car washing or filling up a kiddie pool, what would you guys use a outdoor hot/cold mixing valve for?


----------

